# Conference "The Irish Mortgage Market in Context"



## Brendan Burgess (31 Aug 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Organised by the Central Bank[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]13 October 2011[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Radisson Blu Hotel, Golden Lane[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]8:45  - 9:00              Opening Remarks[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]P[/FONT][FONT=&quot]atrick [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Honohan,  Governor,  Central  Bank of Ireland[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]9:00  - 11:15            Session 1:  Estimates of house prices and negative equity[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Chair:  Gregory  Connor  NUI Maynooth[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Paper  1                    “Irish mortgage borrowers: Who, where, what, why and how much?”,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gerard  Kennedy  and Tara  McIndoe Calder,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Central  Bank of Ireland[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Paper  2                    “Who has negative equity?  Some insights from loan level micro-data”,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]David Duffy and Niall O’Hanlon[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Economic  and Social Research  Institute and Central  Statistics Office[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Paper  3                    “Decomposition of Irish house price movements 2000  - 2010”,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Yvonne McCarthy and Kieran  McQuinn,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Central  Bank of Ireland[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]D[/FONT][FONT=&quot]i[/FONT][FONT=&quot]scussant:  Ronan  Lyons, Balliol College and Department of Economics,  Oxford[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]11:15 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]- 11:30           Coffee[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]11:30 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]- 1:15             Session 2:  Modelling mortgage arrears[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Chair:  TBC[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Paper  1                    “The good, the bad and the impaired - A  credit  risk model of the Irish mortgage market”,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]R[/FONT][FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]b[/FONT][FONT=&quot]er[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Kel[/FONT][FONT=&quot]l[/FONT][FONT=&quot]y[/FONT][FONT=&quot],[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Central  Bank of Ireland[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Paper  2                    “Modelling and forecasting UK mortgage arrears and possessions”,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]John [/FONT][FONT=&quot]M[/FONT][FONT=&quot]uel[/FONT][FONT=&quot]l[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ba[/FONT][FONT=&quot]uer[/FONT][FONT=&quot],[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nuffield College and Institute for Economic  Modelling, University  of Oxford[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]D[/FONT][FONT=&quot]i[/FONT][FONT=&quot]scussant:  TBC[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]2:15  - 4:00         Session 3:  Modelling mortgage arrears and some solutions[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Chair:  John Fitzgerald, Economic  and Social Research  Institute[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Paper  1               “What lies  beneath? Understanding recent  trends in Irish mortgage arrears”,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Reamonn  Lydon and Yvonne McCarthy,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Central  Bank of Ireland[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Paper  2               “Borrower behaviour in distressed mortgage markets: Comparative studies from the US, UK and ROI. With a focus on the efficacy of loan modifications”,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]James [/FONT][FONT=&quot]W[/FONT][FONT=&quot]a[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t[/FONT][FONT=&quot]k[/FONT][FONT=&quot]i[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ns[/FONT][FONT=&quot],[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]BlackRock Solutions[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]D[/FONT][FONT=&quot]i[/FONT][FONT=&quot]scussant:  Karl Whelan,  University  College Dublin[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]4:00  - 4:15         Coffee[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]4:15  - 5:30         Session 3:  Key-note address[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]“Why did [/FONT][FONT=&quot]so  many people make so  many ex  post  bad decisions? The causes of the U.S. foreclosure crisis”,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Kr[/FONT][FONT=&quot]i[/FONT][FONT=&quot]stopher Gerardi,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A[/FONT][FONT=&quot]tlanta  Federal  Reserve[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]T[/FONT][FONT=&quot]o confirm [/FONT][FONT=&quot]a[/FONT][FONT=&quot]tt[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]nd[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]n[/FONT][FONT=&quot]c[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot],[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  please e-mail: patricia.kearney@centralbank.ie

[/FONT]


----------



## hastalavista (11 Oct 2011)

*Reminder*

This gig is on 13th [next Thursday] and 

[broken link removed]

contains some of the presentations.

The one by Blackrock Solutions is worth a look.


----------

